# Paint or Stain



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

I prefer painted trim in an off white but that's just me. If you do decide to paint, you should consider using engineered trim versus solid wood or finger jointed wood. Most of the home improvement places sell it. It is easier to use, has cleaner tooling, is more stable, it's less expensive and paints up better.

As far as the pieces you constructed, I would paint them the same color as the painted trim then go with a deeper color on the walls. The pieces you built appear to be white pine and don't stain up as nicely as hard woods.

Again though, all of this is just my opinion and my preferences but beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

I was never allowed to pick colors before now and never really paid any attention to what the wife picked or why, so I thought off white and beige for the living room and from what I have seen in pictures light yellow, blue, or green for the kitchen ?

I think the engineered trim may just work now that I did a lot more work then I planned, all the original baseboard, door, and window trim was all 1x4 and square butted together mostly to cover big gaps between the floor and wall. Almost all of the original door jams and windows floated in an opening 2" bigger all the way around, I have since fixed or replaced them.

I guess I had planned on painting the wood when I built it, the 1x12 is actually #4 pine and the rest #2 - but how would that partial wall look all one color?


----------

